# Hercules HiVeL No. 2



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently found an old unopened tin of HiVel No. 2 Smokeless powder. I personally have no use for it but have been told that someone else might be interested in it as a collectors item or to use as reloading powder. It's in really good condition. What can I expect to get out of this can? Would anyone really be interested in it? What would you do with it if you had found it?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

HiVel No 2 was a powder that went out of production in the mid-1960's and was best used with corrosive primers. Reloading data very hard to find. If somebody offered you $5 -- and I don't know how much you've got -- take it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You may want to post it on a collectors site or something. You never know somebody may pay a lot more than $5 for it.

Other than collecting, I have no idea.


----------

